# 95 Altima cylinder #1 make sound



## drizzt (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi everybody
4 cylder 2.4 L
Cylinder #1 always making sound like "cling" 
Motor running good
Acceleration is good 
Everythink looking good except this sound cling, cling, cling, cling ... :jump:


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

If it is on the front and sounds like it is just under the valve cover it is most likely the timing chain contacting the upper chain guide. I would start saving the money to replce the upper and lower chains, tensioners, and guides down the road. Try using a good motor oil additive, a 10w-40 oil, and a factory Nissan oil filter for the time being. I also recommend using a good fuel system treatment to clean the top end out as well. 

Troy


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Troy, 
From your experience when does this issue usually happen up in either years or miles? Furthermore, what is the level of difficulty in this fix and cost? And finally, what is the outcome for not fixing this and how much time? The reason I ask you this barrage of question(s) is because I've been hearing the rattling sound for the last couple of months. The car is a 96 with 210,000 miles.

Cheers
Frank


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Frank,
The timing chain replacement is done as needed. When you start to hear it you usually will have quite awhile before it gets so bad that the chain starts to wear through a guide to the cover. I have found that many times the tensioners oil ports become clogged or restricted and in combination with the guide wear is what causes the chains to start making noise. This is part of the reason I recommended a motor oil additive to clean the engine's oil passages in the other thread. Sometimes going to a little thicker oil say 10w-40 instead of 5w-30 will help relieve the symptoms.
The parts alone cost about $450 and parts and labor will run about $1000.
The upper and lower timing chains, tensioners, and guides will eventually need to be replaced. Courtesy Nissan has everything I recommend replacing at the following link;
Complete Timing Chain Kit - Altima - 07/94 and newer prod. dates: CourtesyParts.com - Nissan auto parts and accessories
The actual labor is not an easy thing to do, but it is in my opinion easier than an in car intake manifold gasket job.

Troy


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Troy-

Thank you for the information. 
During the last oil change I added a bottle of Gunk Motor Flush, if it helped or not is to be determined. In your opinion, would you reccomend using this product during regular scheduled oil changes (3,000 miles) or at specific intervales? 

I reviewed the illustrations in a Haynes book and I see what you mean on the labor intensity in component replacment. I can understand why a tensioner is need, but I don't see why Nissan used chain guides. Provided that the alignment is with in spec for the sprockets and tensions why use a roller chain guide? Any insight on how that tensioner works or who makes it?


Frank


----------



## drizzt (Nov 25, 2006)

Wow, thanks for the information. I buy the car 23-december-2005. he was making this sounds at this time. I got 206000 Km, I gonna try what you says for the aditive and see what will happen. Sound really comming from the top of motor around the first cylinder.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The Gunk Motor Flush is too strong to use it every 3k. I would recommend that only every 4-5 years or 60k. There are some additives that are better for use as a regular motor oil additive. Frank, you said that you added the the Motor Flush before you did your last oil change. You noticed that it said not to rev the engine or drive the car when you are treating it. This is for the same reason, the cleaner is a highly concentrated solvent and will strip the surfaces of lubrication.
BG has a product called MOA that is good for regular maintenance as a oil additive.

More later...


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The tensioner design is the way it is for basically because; 1) it is a compact design, 2) it is an inexpensive design, 3) it is a durable design. The reason they don't use a roller design is because it takes up more of the already tight front of the engine, costs more for parts and engineering, and would require more moving parts. The timing chains and guides are actually quite reliable especially considering if it would have been a timing belt it would have required servicing at most at 105k miles, some used to be every 60k.

Troy


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> The Gunk Motor Flush is too strong to use it every 3k. I would recommend that only every 4-5 years or 60k. There are some additives that are better for use as a regular motor oil additive. Frank, you said that you added the the Motor Flush before you did your last oil change. You noticed that it said not to rev the engine or drive the car when you are treating it. This is for the same reason, the cleaner is a highly concentrated solvent and will strip the surfaces of lubrication.
> BG has a product called MOA that is good for regular maintenance as a oil additive.
> 
> More later...



Troy-
Thanks for answering my questions on Gunk Motor Flush, which I was surprised to heard once every 4-5 year, and the idle tensioner. Furthermore, I will look into the MOA product from BG.

Frank
ps. Happy B-day "old man"


----------



## drizzt (Nov 25, 2006)

If I use synthetic oil is it good or not ?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Synthetic motor oil is good although quite expensive. What brand and viscosity are you using?


----------



## drizzt (Nov 25, 2006)

Quaker-State 5W-30

I ask the question because some of my friend tel me to use synthetic oil but they could say if they have better performance. They use it because the dealers say its better.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

You have the right viscosity. I use Mobile One, and I'm sure Quaker-State is just as good. The only advise I have is to stick with the same brand during your routine oil changes.


Frank


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Your oil is quite good and that should be a good viscosity.


----------

